# the magic with hudson?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

how far would the magic be if they had troy hudson
pg-troy hudson
sg-t mac
sf- girechek
pf-howard/gooden
c- well who cares
im not that used to the magics line up, but im just saying that this would be far in the playoffs if they had T.HUD


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

troy hudson would be an amazing addition to the magic lineup... that would possibly be the best lineup in the east... well... k they'd give the pacers and pistons a run for their money... but hudson is a damn productive point guard who can hit threes liek mad! tmac and gooden would prosper with him running the point. 

and... to all the people in the world... tracy mcgrady is NOT a 3... he DOES NOT belong at the 3 spot. tracy mcgrady is a shooting guard. he is the swingman... he puts the ball in the basket from the perimeter... the inside ... evetyhitng... and he moves the ball around.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NaS</b>!
> troy hudson would be an amazing addition to the magic lineup... that would possibly be the best lineup in the east... well... k they'd give the pacers and pistons a run for their money... but hudson is a damn productive point guard who can hit threes liek mad! tmac and gooden would prosper with him running the point.
> 
> and... to all the people in the world... tracy mcgrady is NOT a 3... he DOES NOT belong at the 3 spot. tracy mcgrady is a shooting guard. he is the swingman... he puts the ball in the basket from the perimeter... the inside ... evetyhitng... and he moves the ball around.


Hudson is a good guard, but he isnt that great. He had an exceptional playoffs, but he needs to play like that consistently, which he never has. He is as streaky as they come. For Orlando he would score 20 one game, then 5 the next, then none the next .... Orlando would be better with him still around, but not by that much. We don't really need another scorer that bad.

Tmac is a 2/3. He can play either position equally well. Tmac often guards opposing 3's, which is usually what determines a player's real position.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if Gaines develops into a hudson type player eventually. Hudson is great, but by no means special.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

A T-Wolves fan overvaluing Hudson. Funny. He's a decent player, but that's all he is. We wouldn't get any further with him than we will without him. He's not a bad player, but he's certainly not a difference maker at all.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Hudson is a good guard, but he isnt that great. *He had an exceptional playoffs*, but he needs to play like that consistently, which he never has. He is as streaky as they come. For Orlando he would score 20 one game, then 5 the next, then none the next .... Orlando would be better with him still around, but not by that much. We don't really need another scorer that bad.
> ...



That's because T-Wolves went against the Lakers in the first round and Troy went against Mr. Derek Fisher, the same guy who made Bibby famous 2 years ago. Until Hudson prove he can do the stuff he did against Fisher on a regular basic all season long, he's still not a great point guard that is gonna make hell of a difference in Orlando. Still, he's gonna make sum difference and will most definitely help the team IMO.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> He's not a bad player, but he's certainly not a difference maker at all.


Apparently he did make a difference in the playoffs this year. As far as I know we are not talking about the Magic WHEN they had him we are talking about IF they had him, now.

Maybe he just didn't click in the Magic's system which is why he didn't do as well or...maybe he improved as a player?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Apparently he did make a difference in the playoffs this year.


Really? That's funny, because I don't recall the T-Wolves getting past the first round because of him... because they didn't. He wouldn't make a difference on this team. He is not a DIFFERENCE maker.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I think his 24 ppg in the playoffs this year would of you got past Detroit easily. It would of counter acted the whooping that Chauncy was laying on Tmac in those last two games.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

You need glasses. Nobody "whoops" T-Mac. :no:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> I think his 24 ppg in the playoffs this year would of you got past Detroit easily. It would of counter acted the whooping that Chauncy was laying on Tmac in those last two games.


Funny, I swear Jacque Vaughn and Darrel Armstrong were playing point for Orlando in that series.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hudson is a pretty good point guard, i watched him almost every game, every once and a while he will have a 27 or 31 point game and really didnt get any credit


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The thing is... Orlando didn't appreciate Hudson when they had him. No way would he ever want to come back. He's in Minny where the grass is greener.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

its not really that green at the time, its starting to turn yellow. we need rain!
no j/p, yea he is happy he has found a home here, but chauncey billups said the same and moved on. troy will eventually become the starter this next season. he will play better than cassell i think.
troy is a whole lot better than jaque vaughn or reece gaines. letting him go was a huge mistake


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> hudson is a pretty good point guard, i watched him almost every game, every once and a while he will have a 27 or 31 point game and really didnt get any credit


Hudson is capable of scoring 20-30 points in any given game. He won a couple games almost by himself going nuts for a quarter scoring 20 or so in a span of 5-7 mins. 

He is also just as capable of giving you a nice big fat donut in any given game. When he is hot, he is nearly as unstoppable as AI, when he isnt, he is one step above Jacque Vaughn.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love it if he were still on Orlando, but he isn't a long term answer at point guard. Orlando doesn't need a scoring point guard, just someone to set up the offense and hit wide open jumpshots, which is why Lue was signed.


----------



## Pantherfan (Jun 28, 2003)

We obviously need another scorer. Did you see the playoffs DeeBo? Every time I see Troy scores 30 points I think "What if."


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> We obviously need another scorer. Did you see the playoffs DeeBo? Every time I see Troy scores 30 points I think "What if."


Insert Juwan Howard, 18 ppg last year.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Howard's scoring just makes up for the loss of Armstrong's. We should not have let him go...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Armstrong didn't even come close to scoring 18ppg last season. I'd rather have Howard than Hudson+Armstrong on this team. I will miss Armstrong, though. He was a great guy to have on this team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantherfan</b>!
> We obviously need another scorer. Did you see the playoffs DeeBo? Every time I see Troy scores 30 points I think "What if."


Yeah, but will he ever do that again? I remember Penny Hardaway scoring like 40 points in 3 straight games in the playoffs and everyone expected him to come back next season and be MJ. Penny never has duplicated that level of performance since.

Hudson did it against a guard that has been getting burned every year in Derek Fisher. I doubt Hudson will ever match that performance the rest of his career. If he was that good, Minny wouldn't have made the trade for Cassell.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but will he ever do that again? I remember Penny Hardaway scoring like 40 points in 3 straight games in the playoffs and everyone expected him to come back next season and be MJ. Penny never has duplicated that level of performance since.
> ...


Exactly. Excellent points:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

When I said he was replacing Armstrong's scoring, I was refering to his playoff scoring, not regular season. And playoff scoring matters the most.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

hudson would be a good fit though. so how are you gonna make this work? trade who? right now im out of ideas


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> hudson would be a good fit though. so how are you gonna make this work? trade who? right now im out of ideas


I think you missed the point. Orlando had Hudson and let him walk away. He is contracted with Minnesota and Orlando will not be trying to get him back.

The question was just, how good would Orlando be if they still had him ...


----------

